# 7-Eleven Tests Cashierless Store At North Texas Headquarters



## goneubering

https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2020/02/05/7-eleven-tests-cashierless-store-texas/
IRVING (CBSDFW.COM) - A new 700-square foot 7-Eleven store has opened in Texas, but this one doesn't have a human cashier.

The pilot store, at 7-Eleven headquarters in Irving, *uses a mixture of algorithms and predictive technology to separate individual customers and their purchases from others in the store.*


----------



## IR12

goneubering said:


> https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2020/02/05/7-eleven-tests-cashierless-store-texas/
> IRVING (CBSDFW.COM) - A new 700-square foot 7-Eleven store has opened in Texas, but this one doesn't have a human cashier.
> 
> The pilot store, at 7-Eleven headquarters in Irving, *uses a mixture of algorithms and predictive technology to separate individual customers and their purchases from others in the store.*


What could possibly go wrong???


----------



## Cold Fusion

Don’t equate No cashier with No Security Measures.

Reduction & eventual Elimination of low skill convenience store
workers not only translates to higher profits and Happy stockholders.....
.......But no longer will 7-11 be the Fall Back employment
for Deactivated Uber drivers nor food source for pilfering
Lyft drivers.

Who'll stock the shelves?
The Vendors ✔

Get rowdy in the Camera Monitored store?
Doors lock you In
Until Law Enforcement arrival


----------



## BunnyK

As long as they keep the nacho cheese stocked I'm good.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

So... what happens when someone without the app goes into the store?

Do i have to leave my kids outside if they don't have a smart phone with the app?

Will i get flooded with 4 receipts if i take my kids in for slurpies and we all have the app downloaded?

Do you realize how much stuff could get stolen?


----------



## Cold Fusion

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So... what happens when someone without the app goes into the store?
> 
> Do i have to leave my kids outside if they don't have a smart phone with the app?
> 
> Will i get flooded with 4 receipts if i take my kids in for slurpies and we all have the app downloaded?
> 
> Do you realize how much stuff could get stolen?


Old School: No Shirt No Shoes NO SERVICE
Today's School:
&#128683;No App means No Access to property&#128683;
Same as SDC, No app (which has all your info and CC #)
No access to SDC ✔

*&#128073;There is very little Anominity in today's society
and Less each day.*​
https://slate.com/technology/2020/0...earview-ai-with-cease-and-desist-letters.html
Scratch A Tesla and Go 2 Jail

*The suspect was captured performing the act of vandalism on the vehicle's nine motion sensor cameras*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...n-57-arrested-caught-camera-keying-Tesla.html


----------



## sellkatsell44

7-11 should just buy from amazon go


----------



## mbd

goneubering said:


> https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2020/02/05/7-eleven-tests-cashierless-store-texas/
> IRVING (CBSDFW.COM) - A new 700-square foot 7-Eleven store has opened in Texas, but this one doesn't have a human cashier.
> 
> The pilot store, at 7-Eleven headquarters in Irving, *uses a mixture of algorithms and predictive technology to separate individual customers and their purchases from others in the store.*


That 7-11 is inside a office building &#128513;
Everyday local folks don't go to that location , it is isolated from the public and no panhandlers will walk or bicycle to that location.
Most employees work in the IT field /consultants from out of town&#128513;
Sat and Sunday- empty
Real truth- 99% of the local 7-11 shoppers don't know this exists and they don't really want that crowd in this particular location &#128513;
Walmart also testing same concept, but it is being tested at a Sam's &#128513;
AMZN started this in Seattle.


----------



## tohunt4me

goneubering said:


> https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2020/02/05/7-eleven-tests-cashierless-store-texas/
> IRVING (CBSDFW.COM) - A new 700-square foot 7-Eleven store has opened in Texas, but this one doesn't have a human cashier.
> 
> The pilot store, at 7-Eleven headquarters in Irving, *uses a mixture of algorithms and predictive technology to separate individual customers and their purchases from others in the store.*


It will be Vandalized 
DESTROYED
AND ROBBED BLIND.

JUST LIKE DRIVERLESS CARS !

2 MONTHS TILL COPPER WIRING GETS STOLEN OUT OF THE WALLS !



Cold Fusion said:


> Don't equate No cashier with No Security Measures.
> 
> Reduction & eventual Elimination of low skill convenience store
> workers not only translates to higher profits and Happy stockholders.....
> .......But no longer will 7-11 be the Fall Back employment
> for Deactivated Uber drivers nor food source for pilfering
> Lyft drivers.
> 
> Who'll stock the shelves?
> The Vendors ✔
> 
> Get rowdy in the Camera Monitored store?
> Doors lock you In
> Until Law Enforcement arrival


GLASS WINDOWS SHATTERED
ALL OVER ARKING LOT FROM FALSELY IMPRISONED CUSTOMERS ESCAPING !

LAWSUITS OVER PEOLE SLIPPING ON FLOOR

NO HUMAN TO CLEAN IT UP !

EXTRA PAIN & SUFFERING DAMAGES

BOT DID NOT CALL 911 !


----------



## mbd

That is why they are testing this in a isolated no crime area 😁
If they move this 7-11 six miles, it will be shut down in 2 days 😁


----------



## tohunt4me

mbd said:


> That is why they are testing this in a isolated no crime area &#128513;
> If they move this 7-11 six miles, it will be shut down in 2 days &#128513;


I WOULD DRIVE 6 MILES

TO SLIP ON THE FLOOR !

CALL 1 800 GET PAID !
OR
1 800 SUE NOWW !


----------



## nutzareus

Who is going to refill the hot dogs 🌭 on the rollers? What about the Slurpee machines when cups run out? What about the coffee machines? 

So many questions....


----------



## mbd

tohunt4me said:


> I WOULD DRIVE 6 MILES
> 
> TO SLIP ON THE FLOOR !
> 
> CALL 1 800 GET PAID !
> OR
> 1 800 SUE NOWW !


I got a rematch with a ex pax near that location. Pax owns 20 houses and flipped a auction house- 135k cash purchase price and sold for over 400,000 in 3 months( 3 years back)
Pax just came out of a hospital visit&#128513;
He is not feeling well.
His friend has a business, and one of his client is Tony Romo&#128512;



mbd said:


> I got a rematch with a ex pax near that location. Pax owns 20 houses and flipped a auction house- 135k cash purchase price and sold for over 400,000 in 3 months( 3 years back)
> Pax just came out of a hospital visit&#128513;
> He is not feeling well.
> His friend has a business, and one of his client is Tony Romo&#128512;


Btw- pax blood pressure 240/140&#129325;, and he fainted
He is not really able to enjoy his wealth &#128512;


----------



## observer

Hmmmmmmmmm...... 🤔

The real question is, is Kwik-E-Mart next?

I've been hearing a lot of rumors.


----------



## Dekero

FREE SLURPEES FOR ALL!!!! 

THANKS Robot helper!!!


----------



## ColumbusRides

Controlled settings are not real world. I work at a major bank and there is a fully autonomous store but it's in a controlled environment.


----------



## mbd

I went inside and monitored the 7-11 employees. This was not the Starbucks crowd - you know the fancy spectacle wearing, laptop, dB ag😀possible torn up jeans 😀
Majority 7-11 corporate employees, one lady was self scanning and looked confused...but her attitude seemed to be” look at me, I am special , I can self scan “😁
most using human checkout...They are hiring😁
Chicken skewers-3$
1 pizze slice - 1.49$
Chimichanga- not found , empty☹ I guess corporate employees love 1$ Chimichangas 😁
Did not buy anything, and went out with my hands fully exposed. They might think that I am stealing food🤭


----------



## sellkatsell44

mbd said:


> I went inside and monitored the 7-11 employees. This was not the Starbucks crowd - you know the fancy spectacle wearing, laptop, dB ag&#128512;possible torn up jeans &#128512;
> Majority 7-11 corporate employees, one lady was self scanning and looked confused...but her attitude seemed to be" look at me, I am special , I can self scan "&#128513;
> most using human checkout...They are hiring&#128513;
> Chicken skewers-3$
> 1 pizze slice - 1.49$
> Chimichanga- not found , empty☹ I guess corporate employees love 1$ Chimichangas &#128513;
> Did not buy anything, and went out with my hands fully exposed. They might think that I am stealing food&#129325;


Amazon GO you can go in and out with just the scan of your app.

pick up whatever you want and not a problem... the couple of employees there are not there to monitor you but to help if you have Qs or to restock.

I'm in and out in less than a minute.


----------



## TemptingFate

nutzareus said:


> Who is going to refill the hot dogs &#127789; on the rollers? What about the Slurpee machines when cups run out? What about the coffee machines?
> 
> So many questions....


----------



## mbd

sellkatsell44 said:


> Amazon GO you can go in and out with just the scan of your app.
> 
> pick up whatever you want and not a problem... the couple of employees there are not there to monitor you but to help if you have Qs or to restock.
> 
> I'm in and out in less than a minute.
> 
> View attachment 414711


She was scanning the app, but scanning in a confused way... &#128513;


----------



## uberdriverfornow

goneubering said:


> https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2020/02/05/7-eleven-tests-cashierless-store-texas/
> IRVING (CBSDFW.COM) - A new 700-square foot 7-Eleven store has opened in Texas, but this one doesn't have a human cashier.
> 
> The pilot store, at 7-Eleven headquarters in Irving, *uses a mixture of algorithms and predictive technology to separate individual customers and their purchases from others in the store.*


Literally 0 proof this store actually exists. Watching the video they tell you a story you are supposed to believe without any video proof.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Cold Fusion said:


> Don't equate No cashier with No Security Measures.
> 
> Reduction & eventual Elimination of low skill convenience store
> workers not only translates to higher profits and Happy stockholders.....
> .......But no longer will 7-11 be the Fall Back employment
> for Deactivated Uber drivers nor food source for pilfering
> Lyft drivers.
> 
> Who'll stock the shelves?
> The Vendors ✔
> 
> Get rowdy in the Camera Monitored store?
> Doors lock you In
> Until Law Enforcement arrival


So if a guy gets "rowdy" next to me at 7Eleven, the doors lock me in the store with him opsies:

Honestly I don't think that's how the store works. Notice it says "cashierless" and not "humanless". This seems like the next step of self checkout machines not a revolution.


----------



## mch

tohunt4me said:


> It will be Vandalized
> DESTROYED
> AND ROBBED BLIND.
> 
> JUST LIKE DRIVERLESS CARS !


Hopefully!


----------



## Cold Fusion

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This seems like the next step of self checkout machines not a revolution.


Evolution. 
Get rid of No Skill workers which are a Drag on any Capitalistic economy.
Send them to socialist Canada for care & feeding


----------



## Tony73

Would be cool if the store shot laser beams at shoplifters.


----------



## tohunt4me

Tony73 said:


> Would be cool if the store shot laser beams at shoplifters.


Flaming shoplifters running through the door !

JUSTICE !


----------



## UberBastid

I won't go to a 'self check out' line.
One of the big box hardware stores is slowly eliminating the real people ... I was at the back of a long line, patiently waiting, and a manager walks up and says, "there's no waiting in the self check out line." I said, "Yea, but I don't do that." I got a question look and I said, "When you put me on payroll and give me the same benefits you get, I'll do your job. Till then, I won't."
The guy in front of me said "Right ****ing on buddy."
And then I added, "And when the line here gets too long, I will walk out and go to Ace Hardware and pay ten cents more for this stuff and deal with real people."

End of conversation.


----------



## observer

UberBastid said:


> I won't go to a 'self check out' line.
> One of the big box hardware stores is slowly eliminating the real people ... I was at the back of a long line, patiently waiting, and a manager walks up and says, "there's no waiting in the self check out line." I said, "Yea, but I don't do that." I got a question look and I said, "When you put me on payroll and give me the same benefits you get, I'll do your job. Till then, I won't."
> The guy in front of me said "Right @@@@ing on buddy."
> And then I added, "And when the line here gets too long, I will walk out and go to Ace Hardware and pay ten cents more for this stuff and deal with real people."
> 
> End of conversation.


Love Ace Hardware. A tiny bit more expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## UberBastid

observer said:


> Love Ace Hardware. A tiny bit more expensive but worth every penny.


Damn right. 
Me too.

I can walk in and RIGHT in front of the door is at least two people standing there waiting for me.
I ask "Where is the ........." and they take me there, put it in my hand and ask if I need anything else. If I don't know what I need, I just describe the problem, and they take me there. It's like having a personal shopper. And if I need instruction on installation or use .. they know. 
And if I need to return it, for any reason, there's no hassle.

It costs me 5% more, but saves me hours of wandering around looking for what I need, or looking for someone to help me. I'm at the age that time is way more valuable than just money.

Worth it.
So worth it.


----------



## observer

UberBastid said:


> Damn right.
> Me too.
> 
> I can walk in and RIGHT in front of the door is at least two people standing there waiting for me.
> I ask "Where is the ........." and they take me there, put it in my hand and ask if I need anything else. If I don't know what I need, I just describe the problem, and they take me there. It's like having a personal shopper. And if I need instruction on installation or use .. they know.
> And if I need to return it, for any reason, there's no hassle.
> 
> It costs me 5% more, but saves me hours of wandering around looking for what I need, or looking for someone to help me. I'm at the age that time is way more valuable than just money.
> 
> Worth it.
> So worth it.


It's amazing how much stuff is in those little storefronts. They almost always have what I need.


----------



## Dekero

I once left about $600 worth of unnecessary junk, a new bike for my kid... Clothes.... And other B's sitting in the middle of an aisle at Walmart after waiting 15-20 mins with no lines being opened and no movement in the 3 that were... On a damn Friday nite....

As I walked out I asked for the store manager and let him know ..who... And why he would need to be putting all that merchandise back into stock... Cuz I didnt need a damn bit of it.... And thus refused to wait longer to pay for it.... He basically begged me to let him check me out... I just hard passed and walked out... Bought my kid a new bike at Target 30 mins later.....wasn't my kids fault Walmart sux....


----------



## Jon77

TemptingFate said:


> View attachment 414713


A stern warning, do not trust that frikkin robot.
Bender is a major hooligan with some very serious and totally incurable criminal tendencies.
He would rob his 7-11 more efficiently and more completely than any human degenerate could ever hope to do.


----------



## nickd8775

It’s a 7 11 inside an office. Of course the employees won’t risk their jobs by stealing from the 7 11. And we can assume that all the potential customers are employed, making more than minimum wage, and passed the employer’s background check. And there’s a limited pool of potential customers, so if the camera captures the face of someone stealing, it’s easy to identify them. 
It won’t work in the real world. A hood rat with several felonies and no job will be able to steal with impunity.


----------



## sellkatsell44

https://seattle.eater.com/2020/2/25/21152298/first-amazon-go-grocery-seattle-capitol-hill


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

Of all the theft at 7 11, 65% is from employees


----------



## TemptingFate

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Of all the theft at 7 11, 65% is from employees


----------



## UberBastid

Ben Franklin said it best: "83% of a test sample of 1.16% of all the statistics on the internet is false."
Good old Ben, he was a stickler for precision.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Ace isn't even really much more money. I'll go to Ace just to save myself the walk through the store lol...


----------



## Cold Fusion

Amazon opens full-size grocery store with no cashiers

https://nypost.com/2020/02/25/amazon-opens-full-size-grocery-store-with-no-cashiers/
Amazon on Tuesday unveiled a new supermarket prototype that relies more on technology than human workers - a controversial, job-killing business model that CEO Jeff Bezos had dismissed as nutty three years ago.

The 10,400-square-foot "Amazon Go Grocery" store in Seattle's Capitol Hill neighborhood uses cameras and sensors to detect which products customers pick off the shelves, allowing shoppers to pay for a bagful of groceries without the help of a cashier.

The new store has five times as much shopping space as the Amazon Go stores that first opened in January 2018, which are typically around 2,000 square feet.


----------



## UberBastid

Cold Fusion said:


> Amazon opens full-size grocery store with no cashiers
> 
> https://nypost.com/2020/02/25/amazon-opens-full-size-grocery-store-with-no-cashiers/
> Amazon on Tuesday unveiled a new supermarket prototype that relies more on technology than human workers - a controversial, job-killing business model that CEO Jeff Bezos had dismissed as nutty three years ago.
> 
> The 10,400-square-foot "Amazon Go Grocery" store in Seattle's Capitol Hill neighborhood uses cameras and sensors to detect which products customers pick off the shelves, allowing shoppers to pay for a bagful of groceries without the help of a cashier.
> 
> The new store has five times as much shopping space as the Amazon Go stores that first opened in January 2018, which are typically around 2,000 square feet.


I remember the first time that technology took advantage of me. 
My first bad bot interlude.

It was prolly 40 years ago, I check into a hotel. Not a motel, this was a nice hotel. I think I was in San Francisco. 
There was this little basket on top of the counter next to the TV (which was the size of a small refrigerator) with a small gold plaque on it. There were items of interest there: toothbrush and toothpaste pack, nail file and clippers, sewing kit, a pack with earphones and a long long wire. 
Now, _that_ caught my eye. So I picked it up.
Close inspection revealed it was really quite nothing, and, and the price was $17.
Oh, hell no. It goes back in the basket.
So, now I decide to read the gold plaque with the black lettering on it ... and it says that basically, items in this basket are for sale and as soon as you remove it from the basket it will be charged to your hotel bill.
And that was the beginning of an adventure, a quest for justice. And I haven't trusted bots ever since.

When I catch somebody trying to get into my wallet, I want to at least have the _chance_ of punching him in the nose.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Late b late.

As opposed to the usual thread starting


----------

